# Canned pumpkin shortage 2015



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

I suspect it will be all canned pumpkin. So time to stock up if you use it for your dogs.

Pumpkin problems: Shortage in canned pumpkin possible this fall | AL.com


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

True. 90% of the pumpkins in the country are grown near my home town and they had a tough time getting into the fields this year.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll stock up, but making them into cubes and freezing them lasts a pretty long time. Thanks for the info.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Even here in the NE it was tough year, I did not have a single pumpkin set fruit and ripen.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I plan to run to the store a.s.a.p. & buy what I need for the upcoming holidays. Pumpkin pie is my Hubbies favorite.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for sharing this


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Ooops, I was at the store tonight and could not find a can, I have been going through it lately for the dogs and only recently heard about the shortage. Ugh.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Austrians (especially Steirmark province) grows lots of pumpkins---a smaller variety which they process for pumpkin seed oil---I am addicted to it on salads & in pumpkin soup! There were lots here this year as we had a beautiful summer. They do not can it so I have to buy it fresh in season---I actually prefer it to canned. It is seasonal so I usually freeze a bit. I am going to the US in a week so will try to pick up a few cans when I am there---hopefully! Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

There was a recent article regarding the price of Pumpkins here in the States as far as them going up. Not sure why, but I have noticed that here in Lancaster, PA. There seems to be an over abundance and we have a lot to choose from.


----------

